# Detoxing Anyone?



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Does anyone detox on here, you know spring and fall clean If so what do you take or do? I usually buy a liver cleanse and a whole body cleanse (all herbs), but thought maybe there is something better.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

No, I don't buy anything specifically for detoxing, but I do fast this time of year.

For lenten season, we fast from meat on Fridays anyway, but. I may take it a step further on Fridays this year. I may utilize this spiritual season for health reasons as well, and do juice fasts on Fridays.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

A LIVER CLEANSE?? Please-tell us more. I know a few folks (and some on this forum) who'd love to know about this one. Not for me, mind you...just for some folks I know......


----------



## BrendaLee (Jan 23, 2013)

pawpaw said:


> A LIVER CLEANSE?? Please-tell us more. I know a few folks (and some on this forum) who'd love to know about this one. Not for me, mind you...just for some folks I know......


Do some reading up on Milk Thistle.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

pawpaw said:


> A LIVER CLEANSE?? Please-tell us more.


I haven't done this yet, but thought it looked interesting: http://www.bulkherbstore.com/Liver-Cleanse-Tincture

They have this one, too (along with bentonite clay): http://www.bulkherbstore.com/Detox-Plus


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I 'eat' bentonite clay on a semi regular basis, with DE. Nothing cleans me out better than my sourdough pancakes...TMI?


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Jack Daniels Old No7 will clean your liver right out.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Lemon juice, cyan pepper,hawthorn berries, distilled water.a pint once a month.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Immolatus said:


> I 'eat' bentonite clay on a semi regular basis, with DE. Nothing cleans me out better than my sourdough pancakes...TMI?


Recipe, please?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Magus said:


> Lemon juice, cyan pepper,hawthorn berries, distilled water.a pint once a month.


A spin on the Master Cleanse...?


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

pawpaw said:


> A LIVER CLEANSE?? Please-tell us more. I know a few folks (and some on this forum) who'd love to know about this one. Not for me, mind you...just for some folks I know......


From what I know, everyone should do a cleanse 2x a year. Your liver is a very important filter and you want to keep it clean and working properly. My dr has us do a cleanse and she always recommends Natures Sunshine. They do have great products but it is almost like a pyramid. If I buy and you decide to buy, I get a discount from you if you buy under me. And anymore I am so paranoid about everything and everyone,I feel everyone is out to screw me, lol.
I have read a little bit of the Gerson Therapy and that you should do a coffee enema a few times a year and was wondering if anyone has done so. I did try Braggs acv route, they say to fast 1 day a month and drink some vinegar in your water through out the day. I was fine fasting until I drank water and wanted to throw up. 
When you do the c. Pepper, do you still eat for the day or not?
I have heard juicing for a day also helps, but I already do a lot of that.
I also heard sprouting fenugreek is a great detox.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

lilmissy0740 said:


> From what I know, everyone should do a cleanse 2x a year. Your liver is a very important filter and you want to keep it clean and working properly. My dr has us do a cleanse and she always recommends Natures Sunshine. They do have great products but it is almost like a pyramid. If I buy and you decide to buy, I get a discount from you if you buy under me. And anymore I am so paranoid about everything and everyone,I feel everyone is out to screw me, lol.
> I have read a little bit of the Gerson Therapy and that you should do a coffee enema a few times a year and was wondering if anyone has done so. I did try Braggs acv route, they say to fast 1 day a month and drink some vinegar in your water through out the day. I was fine fasting until I drank water and wanted to throw up.
> When you do the c. Pepper, do you still eat for the day or not?
> I have heard juicing for a day also helps, but I already do a lot of that.
> I also heard sprouting fenugreek is a great detox.


Have you looked into the Master Cleanse? You mix fresh lemon juice with water, Cayenne Pepper and Grade A Maple Syrup. You drink it through out the day while you fast. You also do salt water enemas in the morning(or coffee enemas) and drink Smooth Moves tea (Senna tea) before bed. They say this should be a month long cleanse but most people can't make it past a week or 2.

The MC rips your colon a new one! I use to do this years ago and I spent my whole day on the toilet. :eyebulge: Sometimes my whole night too.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Grimm, well now I know why you name is Grimm  I dont want to sit on the toilet all day. How would I cook supper?


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Grimm, the recipe is pretty simple, I used guidelines on the web. equal amounts of sourdough/water/flour (1/3 a cup is more than enough for one person, the girl doesnt like em, so its just me usually) To make them extra fluffy and sour (I skip this step a lot, it does make them fluffier, but not very sour, but its supposed to) Let that sit overnight to make a 'sponge'. Then use this in place of the sourdough and mix again with equal amounts of flour and liquid-I'll usually make half water/half milk at this point At this point I dont measure, and never did: Pinch (depending on how much youre making, if youre making a lot I would use a teaspoon for half cup amounts of the above mixtures) of baking powder and same amount of soda Maybe an egg? The rest is flavoring some vanilla cinnamon and sugar *more cinnamon than sugar fruit (bananas!) pinch (and this time I mean a pinch, Im afraid what too much salt would do, but I use either kosher/sea/himalayan salt Then cook your pancakes!


----------



## bastisolen (Mar 15, 2013)

I have heard about the beneficial of detox. My friend always told me about this, " detox your body " so you feel comfortable. She told me to try drinking lots of water and eating many fruits and veggies... Well, I find it relieving.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

lilmissy0740 said:


> My dr has us do a cleanse and she always recommends Natures Sunshine. They do have great products but it is almost like a pyramid.


About 20 years ago I used to "sell" Nature's Sunshine products - I put that in quotes because pretty much the only person I sold to was myself.  They really do have great products (I say that now with no skin in the game whatsoever). I miss not being able to get them because there really is a difference in quality and effect. I hate going into an herbal store now and looking at all the brands and having no clue what will be effective, when I never had that uncertainty with Nature's Sunshine. Years ago I was able to still get the products from a store (some NS vendors have storefronts, although rare) - you might look into that in your area, maybe call around, be able to go into a store and buy the product outright (although at full price) and not have that 'eewww' feeling that comes with the whole pyramid thing. You can get them online now, too.

Started a whole body clense over the weekend (a packaged product from an herbal store, not a product I'm familiar with... yet), and am dizzy as all get out right now. Never had that happen before.  Can't drive...


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm reading the book 'Clean' by Alejandro Junger 

Looks like smoothies , two or more a day and one meal. Of course 'elimination' type of foods ie lean meat, veggies.

Done this the last two day and today I have a screaming headache and I caved eating a sausage and biscuit... I'm not a happy detoxer at all! Guess I'll try again...

GG: I was dizzy too, I was fine until I started driving this morning, had to meet husband for some paperwork signing: well I had to whip into nasty drive through felt like my sugar was bottoming out...head still hurts. This sucks!


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

DJgang, you caved with sausage??? Come on! have some rice or oats maybe nuts  
I eat at least 1 smoothie a day, so that won't help me. I did try to fast once a day for a month. Couldn't do that drank some vinegar water and it made me sick. So I feel for you.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

As much fun as ya'll make the detox thing sound, I think I'll pass.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

lilmissy0740 said:


> DJgang, you caved with sausage??? Come on! have some rice or oats maybe nuts
> I eat at least 1 smoothie a day, so that won't help me. I did try to fast once a day for a month. Couldn't do that drank some vinegar water and it made me sick. So I feel for you.


Girl, I was driving and got dizzy...I only ate three bites... (Pat me on the back now please) 

Detox. Ugh! But I keep thinking, I've never had withdrawals from not eating broccoli.


----------

